# Cunill Tranquilio, which way is up?



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Ive been using this grinder for quite a few years now, and for the most part its good.

Doserless, 59mm burrs, nice fluffy grinds, no clumps a little static but ok .

Its major downfall is retention. and its not the nicest looking grinder ive ever seen, but hey it gets the job done. I single dose it for my 2 shots a day.

So I dont know if anyone on here knows this grinder, I want to upgrade, but I feel like some of the grinders I might go for may not be the upgrade i'm looking for.

Ive always liked the look of the Mignon, more for the looks than anything. but would it be a step up, side step or actually a step down?

So I've started looking around, i'm really tempted by a worktop manual like the pharos 2, or M68. But in any case I think i would want an electric to go along side it. My ultimate goal is to have a lever machine and feed it with the manual grinder and feed a pump machine with the electric.

So which way is up?!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

83mm burrs will make a step up in taste


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

is that really the next step up!







what are we talking here a mazzer royal?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

osrix said:


> My ultimate goal is to have a lever machine and feed it with the manual grinder and feed a pump machine with the electric.
> 
> So which way is up?!


Manual grinders such as the ones you mention are conical burr grinders which are better suited to medium plus roasted beans. They tend to accentuate the sour/acidic notes of lighter roasts. Lighter roasts respond best to flat burr grinders - the bigger the burr set the better. If you enjoy bother light and darker roasts - a conical for darker and a flat for lighter roasts is the way to go.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can pick up Royals surprisingly cheaply if you are patient.


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Manual grinders such as the ones you mention are conical burr grinders which are better suited to medium plus roasted beans. They tend to accentuate the sour/acidic notes of lighter roasts. Lighter roasts respond best to flat burr grinders - the bigger the burr set the better. If you enjoy bother light and darker roasts - a conical for darker and a flat for lighter roasts is the way to go.


Well I didnt know that, thanks. I do tend to like a medium to lighter roast. Ive not found many darker roasts that really float my pallet tbh.

I'm a huge fan of mechanical engineering so i'm completely sold on owning one of those manuals.

The Royal though thats a beast and Half, I didnt think they it would be so good for single dosing though and Id have to rig up a timer? anyway thats maybe another thread.

So it sounds like you are both saying that if ive already got 60mm odd burrs then its preference rather than upgrade until I get up to larger burrs right? Or upgrading for different reasons other than taste, and thats what i'm after when all said and done.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

In short, yes


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

osrix said:


> is that really the next step up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes or a major, or an e37 , I was surprised at the difference


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Post a wanted 83mm flat burr grinder in the for sale and wanted - see what happens


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Yes or a major, or an e37 , I was surprised at the difference


You see now thats a sexy grinder right there that Ceado, flippin heck, all muscle and good looks









What it does mean though is the purchase of a very nice Manual should be my priority in that case and in the mean time play the waiting on a massive burr beast! Thank you very much both of you


----------

